# 1-MY VIDEO/PHOTO TRIP IN PARIS!!! Part 1-Paris CENTRE + hélicopter tour !!!



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi guys i was in paris recently and i had much fun trying my new sony camera which happens to be an excellent camcorder !!

I took over 6 gigas of photos and videos and i'm glad to bring some of my work to you.

As i was lucky enough to have an helicopter tour of paris, you're bound to see rare video shots of paris !!!


This series will be in 3 parts :

*PART 1*: PARIS CENTRE & NORTH (including video helicopter shooting of Stade de France)

*PART 2*: East and far-East PARIS (including a video taken over Disneyland paris area)

*PART 3*: PARIS WEST ET SOUTH(including Video helicopter shooting of La défense, Parc des princes, versailles, Montparnasse)

Concerning the videos, you can download them, and view them in full screen and in better quality if you just register to the great site Dailymotion.com ----> it's free, fast and no spam sent to your mailbox 

So below you'll find the direct link for the videos, some of these links are also mentionned down the page next to the photo associated when existant. Please don't forget to vote for your favorite video !


VIDEO 1: GRAND LOUVRE

VIDEO 2: TOUR EIFFEL + INVALIDES

VIDEO 3: GRAND PALAIS

VIDEO 4: OPERA DISTRICT
_note:nice views from Department stores Terraces_

VIDEO 5: PARIS POPULAIRE-Working class & ethnic Paris
_Notene of my favourite video _

VIDEO 6: STADE DE FRANCE HELICOPTER SHOTS
_Note:shot from helicopter , sorry if it's shaky sometimes _

VIDEO 7: PARIS NIGHT-SHIFT
_Notearis improved version of Crystal palace has reopened, here you will see it in a stunning view !!! _

VIDEO 8: BE BIONIC IN PARIS-Montparnasse high speed people mover
_Not everbody like it, but if you're in Paris and you wanna laugh for the price of a metro ticket, don't miss this !!! _

VIDEO 9: PARIS Seen from the Highway
_Note:included La Défense Grand Prix, a kind of preview of the 3rd part of the series !!! _

VIDEO 10: CHAMPS-ELYSEES/CONCORDE

VIDEO 11: BUSY TRAIN STATIONS IN PARIS

VIDEO 12: PARIS METEOR LINE
_Note:COOL Matrix-like effect, yeah man !!!_


_______________________________________________________
VIDEO 1: GRAND LOUVRE




























VIDEO 2: TOUR EIFFEL + INVALIDES




















VIDEO 3: GRAND PALAIS





















VIDEO 4: OPERA DISTRICT
_note:nice views from Department stores Terraces_






















































^^^^Trinity church : this church, located in the opera district could be in Madrid !

VIDEO 5: PARIS POPULAIRE-Working class & ethnic Paris
_Notene of my favourite video _









^^^^Paris Indian area called Little Jaffna


















^^^^could you tell where those permanent palm trees are in paris ?


















^^^^Bourse du Commerce, les Halles district









^^^^new Ministry of culture, video coming soon

VIDEO 6: STADE DE FRANCE HELICOPTER SHOTS
_Note:shot from helicopter , sorry if it's shaky sometimes _


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

My favorites are (in order starting with the best) video 5 (really good one!), 9 (especially the La Defense part) and 7. 

But the disadvantage of amateur videos in general is that it takes too much time to look at in comparison with photos, that many videos don't take advantage of capturing movement but are just a lot of near-identical images repeated, much zoom-in-and-outs, and of course silly transition effects between scenes.


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

thanx, the one of la défense is cool indeed...i will post a longer version of the la Défense ring road later


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

MAGNIFIC


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

kony. I want to thank you for this. great stuff man!!!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

cool..I watched all of them...I swear, I must live (yes, live) in Paris before the decade ends!


What's the first song, in the first video?


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank u all guys ! they were fun to shoot and to edit; so i'm glad u liked them.

the first song in the first video is a song by french singer Jean-jacques Goldmann and it's called "long is the road".

more great videos are coming, especially cool ones of la défense


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Man, Paris is such a wonderful looking city. thanks!


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Can't wait till you upload your new stuff


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

kony said:


> Thank u all guys ! they were fun to shoot and to edit; so i'm glad u liked them.
> 
> the first song in the first video is a song by french singer Jean-jacques Goldmann and it's called "long is the road".
> 
> more great videos are coming, especially cool ones of la défense



thanks alot!


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

*UPDATE !!!*  see a video preview of my parts 2 & 3 including La Défense seen from helicopter and Paris' twin towers seen from above (yes Paris also has twin sister-towers but none of them are hilton hotels ) !!! 

PARIS PREVIEW, from west to east


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

hey these vids are awesome! Not sure I liked all the choice of background music but the vids were very interesting. I felt like I was there for a bit. I havn't seen them all yet but I'm almost there.


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Absoultely beautiful. Awesome.


----------



## ministrobension (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice photo tour, many thanks


----------



## linfrank73 (Oct 9, 2007)

Of course, the iconic Tour Eiffel mai oui! Merci beau coup.


----------

